# cat not calling



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

Last year Vogue had her 1st litter of kittens, we had no problems mum and kittens did great. I was hoping for another litter this year but so far she hasnt really started calling

I bought a young male a few months back hes just over 9 months old. (To replace my friends older male in a year or so)

He lives in my home with Vogue. He has tried to mate but alas what he lacks in experience he make up for in enthusisim

My concerns are not that they havnt produced anything as im in no rush and he is still a baby really, but apart from a brief call in January Vogue is showing no signs of coming back into call.

Any ideas, Could it be due due to having the male in the house?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

When did Vogue have her litter? My girl had a litter last October and apart from calling briefly the day after they left in January, she hasn't come back into season. This was her second litter and it took around 7 months to come back into call after the first litter too.
I would have thought that having your new boy in the house would have brought her into call rather than the opposite


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

her last litter was March last year


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

That is a long time. Have you taken her for a check up?


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

She was seen my the vet after the kittens and at her vaccinations last year. She was given a clean bill of health.

She called briefly in Jan that when Rex tried doing his bit bless him.

but nothing since, he follows her around sniffing at her bits and I keep thinking that she will come into call, She not interested in him and bats him off when he gets the notion of nookie


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi Sharon,

This has happened to me, one of my Girls Anastacia, Called her head of Screamed in fact for her first litter, she had a good litter of five beautiful Siamese Kitties.

Then for some strange reason she stopped calling, I mean she went from being quite a vocal Madame, to nothing her Meow is hardly heard now, nothing wrong in herself, her vocals are Ok she will Meow for food but communicating with studs nothing.

I thought for months she had not been in season, had the Vet give her a couple of once overs, but alas nothing wrong.

Then one day I was cleaning her Cattery and I just happened to stroke her, up came her back end and she was paddling, I put her in with Our Stud Sully and he was on her straight away, she has just Given birth to her second litter.

Mum and Kitties are all doing well, a litter of 4 all good weights and fantastic colours, I mentioned it to the Vet at Mums check up after birth and he has said he has heard of simalar experiences were Queens for some reason become silent callers.

Just keep an eye out for the other signs, of her coming into season incase she has become a silent caller.It might have gone un noticed if your fella was a little young


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi Sharon

I'm having the exact same problem! My girl's last call was just a few days before christmas, and since then, nothing. She's been to the vets for check ups, but she's happy and healthy. I don't even have the excuse of her having a litter. Hope both of our girls get it together soon!


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

Just an update

Think she may have become a silent caller, not sure if this is a good or bad thing 

Im sat in work and just had a text from the kids at home it read....The cats are having sex and she isnt fighting him off

My 10 month old very inexperienced boy started to show interest a couple of days ago whilst outside in their run (the sun must do wonders for the libido)
she has been showing absoultely no interest even up until lunch time when I left for work.


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

yet another update....


Did I say silent?..........erm not any more


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Hooray!!! want to borrow some earplugs :lol:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lol! My girl was silent, we had to watch out for every roll and every slight move! :laugh: she isnt silent anymore! :cryin:


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

oh boy, having a good strong call now. she even flirting to the husband  

Wow soooo demanding poor Rex has run out of steam


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

sharon_gurney said:


> oh boy, having a good strong call now. she even flirting to the husband
> 
> Wow soooo demanding poor Rex has run out of steam


Tart :lol: Your poor boy


----------

